# Akametsu



## Cermage (Dec 19, 2009)

Anyone reading it? last chapter was released sometime yesterday. for anyone who hasnt read it yet, its a manga about political corruption/evil in japan and how a figure (akametsu) goes and tries to cleanse japan. Very much worth a read to people who havent yet.


----------



## OSW (Dec 19, 2009)

I think it's Akumetsu, but i digress, freaking awesome manga 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Unfortunately I stopped reading manga (including it) quite a while back. I just don't find the time these days.

Don't you wish he'd  take care of the australian government too


----------



## Cermage (Dec 21, 2009)

yeah sorry it is Akumetsu, you should get to reading the ending, it ended fairly nicely.


----------

